# Bass into miata!!!



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

Hello I am new to this audio scene and have a couple questions. I currently run a clarus component set off a jl 300/2 amp and a pioneer 880prs head unit. The issue that I am having is should I run the sub between the headrest firing into the cabin and somehow building a loading board or should I just put it in the trunk? The sub is going to be sealed 1 cu ft and a FI Q is at the top of my list and it will be powered with my clarion dpx giving it 1550 watts. Will I be able to hear the bass enough from the convertible? Also should I cut holes in behing the seats on the rear deck to let the bass get through. Any tips or info would be great thanks guys.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

The bass will get through just fine dont go cutting holes.


----------



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

The other problem is it will either be face up or down wich way is better?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Do you mean down like down firing? Why cant it face any other way?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

This might give you some ideas.

miata subwoofer enclosure - Google Images


----------



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

I exhausted those google images thanks however. I mean downfiring to the bottom of the trunk. The reason for top or down firing is due to the height of the trunk. I understand I could angle it to fit a bigger sub however just trying to keep it simple. Is not being able to rear or front fire make the install a bad idea? In your opinions wich way would be better.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

I would deaden the trunk and fire upward


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

the gas tank is behind the seats and a little low... do a google search for hakuna miata he put eights in the rear deck stealthily(?) in the trunk you would use most of what is useable space, on the rear deck you need something more weatherproof as well as theft resistant/ stealth. just sold my miata... didn't even try to fool with bass. it's a commitment.


----------



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

Yeah I know about the hanaka install I dont want to go that route there will never be enough bass I have heard 5 setups and didn't care for those. I am just trying to figure out what would be better in the trunk or behind the headrest on the parcel shelf . Remember power isn't an issue 1550 watts rms. I am not worried about losing trunk space and I would have a box designed for the parcel shelf that a thief would really have to work on to get out.


----------



## 98RedGT (Jan 11, 2009)

How are you going to fit your ruck in that trunk with a big box! 

Kidding -- I'd say you won't have any trouble hearing your sub -- certainly don't cut holes in the back seats. If you want more output look into a box design more efficient than sealed. With that being said, I'm not sure how the Q responds to other box designs.


----------



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking bandpass but I am keeping it simple. I just mainly want a solid sql system that will get loud and kick your chest. I appreciate all the feedback I am getting and open to any other suggestions.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

ron82nd said:


> Yeah I was thinking bandpass but I am keeping it simple. I just mainly want a solid sql system that will get loud and kick your chest. I appreciate all the feedback I am getting and open to any other suggestions.


Easily done with 1500 watts. What you could do is a ported box with an external port that can be removed.


----------



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

I thought of doing the whole port from box into cabin. I do have tunnels that come out behind the seats and 2 spots where I could even bring the port up directly behind your head firing up. How would one go about doing this? Also I am concerned due to the fact I only have 1.5 cu ft max and ported needs at least 1.8 cu ft I believe.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Which body style is it? NA, NB or NC?


----------



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

NA 1996 m edition.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

ron82nd said:


> I thought of doing the whole port from box into cabin. I do have tunnels that come out behind the seats and 2 spots where I could even bring the port up directly behind your head firing up. How would one go about doing this? Also I am concerned due to the fact I only have 1.5 cu ft max and ported needs at least 1.8 cu ft I believe.


I meant the port stays in the trunk but It would be a ported box that can be broken down to fit. If you dont have the right amount room then it wont sound too good


----------



## todaresqSL2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Are you able to build a box behind one of the seats? 

In my Sky, with the limited space... we built a box for a low profile 8" Pioneer sub behind the passenger seat. We are working on getting a 12TW5 in there next... without making it look outrageous.


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

todaresqSL2 said:


> Are you able to build a box behind one of the seats?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :mean:


----------



## todaresqSL2 (Sep 27, 2009)

ihartred said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :mean:


lol... really not that funny. Have you seen the space behind the seats in the Sky??? Not much either... yet we have built an appropriately sized.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

fit some very strong 8s in the doors and forget the sub.


at 70 mph with the top down all you gonna hear of a sub in the trunk is wind noise.


----------



## fritoxtreme (May 23, 2008)

dont cut, build a simple box and face it whichever way sounds best, if you want to fiberglass a custome box down the road face it whichever way the one in the box sounded best.

miata + big bass = explosion


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

gl man... weve only done one miata and a single RE SR 10 ported just rattled everything in the trunk.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

60ndown said:


> fit some very strong 8s in the doors and forget the sub.
> 
> 
> at 70 mph with the top down all you gonna hear of a sub in the trunk is wind noise.


I agree 100%. A set of SLS 8's or CSS Trio8 in the doors would be plenty I would think. Just move the mids from your Clarus set to the kicks and you should be good to go.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

hell ya big ass 8 in a properly sound dampened door with mid in the kick. im in love


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

ron82nd said:


> Hello I am new to this audio scene and have a couple questions. I currently run a clarus component set off a jl 300/2 amp and a pioneer 880prs head unit. The issue that I am having is should I run the sub between the headrest firing into the cabin and somehow building a loading board or should I just put it in the trunk? The sub is going to be sealed 1 cu ft and a FI Q is at the top of my list and it will be powered with my clarion dpx giving it 1550 watts. Will I be able to hear the bass enough from the convertible? Also should I cut holes in behing the seats on the rear deck to let the bass get through. Any tips or info would be great thanks guys.


Don't cut any holes - that is completely unnecessary.

Mount the sub vertically if you can. While a sub can be mounted face up or face down, vertical mounts are better for the suspension.

As for which direction is best, only a microphone can tell you. In my car the response of my sub varies with each direction. In my car it's flattest facing backwards, and that location also helps time align it to the front speakers. YMMV

If you are pressed for space, consider using multiple small subwoofers instead of one big subwoofer. Making bass is all about moving air, and there are small subwoofers with more displacement than twelves.









One of these seven inch woofers moves more air than...









this twelve inch woofer.​
I've thought about buying a convertible, and if I do, I will likely use four subs, hidden about the car. One under each dash, and a couple in the trunk. Another nice this about multiple subs is you can remove three of them to regain space, without changing the impedance.


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

I've read through this thread and did not see anyone mention IB?
Simple install, no box building, no trunk space lost, can perform very well. Idmax 10/12?
Would this work to cut a hole in the rear bulkhead? 
Agree that a box in the trunk is just not going to get it done. If IB doesn't work then my vote is add HAT 8's to the kicks (if they are big enough) or the doors and move the Claris to the kick. This setup should be sufficient for all but the most bass heavy music.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Serious Sam said:


> I've read through this thread and did not see anyone mention IB?
> Simple install, no box building, no trunk space lost, can perform very well. Idmax 10/12?
> Would this work to cut a hole in the rear bulkhead?
> Agree that a box in the trunk is just not going to get it done. If IB doesn't work then my vote is add HAT 8's to the kicks (if they are big enough) or the doors and move the Claris to the kick. This setup should be sufficient for all but the most bass heavy music.


I once removed the front tires from my car, cut a hole through the sheet metal, and mounted 9" Dynaudios on the other side of the tires. (IE, a hole straight through the sheet metal, from the kicks to the tires.)

THAT solved the whole "bass up front" problem


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

Like I said, Patrick.

Simple install, no box building, no trunk space lost and performed great.:laugh:

I bet that did sound great. How did you protect the speakers from the environment?


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

> fit some very strong 8s in the doors and forget the sub.


ding ding ding goes the bell.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Patrick Bateman said:


> If you are pressed for space, consider using multiple small subwoofers instead of one big subwoofer. Making bass is all about moving air, and there are small subwoofers with more displacement than twelves.


I could not agree more!
While two 15's in the back and two 8's in the kicks are what dreams are made of....this aint' the ride for that.

With up to 1550 watts on tap in such a small car, I would have some fun! Why not four 6.5"?

FOUR - Peerless 830946 SLS 6.5" Woofer - 4 ohm ($46.60 each)
Peerless 830946 SLS 6.5" Woofer - 4 ohm from Madisound
http://www.tymphany.com/files/products/pdf/830946.pdf
http://www.tymphany.com/sls-platform

*+*









Mazda Performance Parts: Roadster Rotationally Molded SUBWOOFER Box - Buy one pre-made.
Custom Stealth Subwoofer - Or make one yourself.


*+*









---------------------------------------------------------
*=* SOME REAL FUN!

Now that is how I would rock in a Miata and amaze my friends at what some 6's can do.


----------



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

I appreciate all the post sorry it has taken myself so long to respong army life blows anyways there is no room to move the clarus to the kicks because that is where my leg is the car is so small around the leg area. I have thought of going IB however not enough bass for my taste. I have also saw that miata box however it doesn't look that great plus it is beggingg to be stolen. I am really considering cutting to holes in the parcell shelf behind the seats and covering them with speaker grills to allow the bass to reach the cabin what do you think? The trunk will have approx 36 sq ft of damplifier pro wich should be plenty considering it is 5 cu ft total.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

ron82nd said:


> I appreciate all the post sorry it has taken myself so long to respong army life blows anyways there is no room to move the clarus to the kicks because that is where my leg is the car is so small around the leg area. I have thought of going IB however not enough bass for my taste. I have also saw that miata box however it doesn't look that great plus it is beggingg to be stolen. I am really considering cutting to holes in the parcell shelf behind the seats and covering them with speaker grills to allow the bass to reach the cabin what do you think? The trunk will have approx 36 sq ft of damplifier pro wich should be plenty considering it is 5 cu ft total.


I counted 4 people including Patrick say don't cut holes within the first page of this thread. Sounds like someone has his heart set on VBA blowing his hair around whether he has the top down or not.


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

ron82nd said:


> I have thought of going IB however not enough bass for my taste.


I dont think you have heard the right sub in IB, then. There is a thread here that talks about a high horsepower BMW M3 running HAT's and a 12" IDMAX IB - firing through the ski hole. Some listeners of that car have stated that the bass is "almost" too much. Your statement leads me to think that you really want quite a bit of bass, and again I say, an IB IDMAX 10" and especially a 12" (if it can fit) would be ideal for your situation running in IB.

Dont go wasting your time putting a box in the trunk, then drilling or cutting holes trying to get bass into the cabin. Go ahead and mount the damn thing so that its firing directly into the cabin, and you'll be happier.


----------



## bmcreider (Sep 25, 2009)

I replied on miata.net as well...

But don't put it in the trunk. It just has no clean sound at all coming from that trunk, and to hear anything at all the gains go way up....

When I moved my 10" from the trunk to my pass. floorboard, it was an amazing difference in clarity and soundstage - and the gains could be turned way down making life easier on the components.


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Serious Sam said:


> I dont think you have heard the right sub in IB, then. There is a thread here that talks about a high horsepower BMW M3 running HAT's and a 12" IDMAX IB - firing through the ski hole. Some listeners of that car have stated that the bass is "almost" too much. Your statement leads me to think that you really want quite a bit of bass, and again I say, an IB IDMAX 10" and especially a 12" (if it can fit) would be ideal for your situation running in IB.
> 
> Dont go wasting your time putting a box in the trunk, then drilling or cutting holes trying to get bass into the cabin. Go ahead and mount the damn thing so that its firing directly into the cabin, and you'll be happier.


Even though it's true that you can get great bass doing an IB, there's no possible way of fitting a single 10 or 12 in the rear deck of a Miata anyway. The largest possible are 8's. I would love to do an IB in my Miata, but I really don't like the idea of cutting large holes in the bulkhead. Hell, I don't even drill small holes in a vehicle if I can help it!

Funny thing is, I traded the '02 Blazer I had back to my brother and I now have my '02 Miata back, so I'm also looking at figuring out a way of a completely stealth install with excellent bass reproduction. 

Mazda did one thing right with the stock system by allowing the use of 8" drivers in the doors, and that area in the doors are deep and is right below the sail windows, so NOTHING is in the way. One can put rather robust drivers in there do get some ample bass, but then comes the problem of those robust drivers not being able to extend high enough to properly cross over to a tweeter.

I'm eyeballing these 3 options so far...

ZR800-CW - JL Audio 8" Evolution ZR Series Component Midwoofer

Esotec MW 172 - Dynaudio 8" Mid/Woofer

W 200 X-Plain - Rainbow 8" Midrange Speakers

I'm leaning towards the Dynaudio's due to their reputation and pedigree, their Xmax of 9mm, and their extended usable range up to 3500Hz. The Rainbow's are a close 2nd but wonder if the extra cash is worth it. I have a pair of Rainbow's in the Blazer that sound good, but still think the Dynaudio's will probably offer better performance. The JL's... I'm not too sure about at all. And with any of them, I will be using my JL 300/4 v2 amp to power them and cross them over with.




bmcreider said:


> I replied on miata.net as well...
> 
> When I moved my 10" from the trunk to my pass. floorboard, it was an amazing difference in clarity and soundstage - and the gains could be turned way down making life easier on the components.


Would you happen to have some pics and details of that install?


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

I wasnt talking rear deck. I am thinking the bulkhead between the seats and seperating the trunk from the cabin - but I am not that familiar with the miata's. So if it wont fit, go with what works. Also, when doing a IB, simply cutting a hole and mounting a sub aint gonna do it either. It'll need a nice baffle, and if done correctly, you wont lose any structural rigidity as a result of cutting the hole. If you dont like cutting, then you've eliminated alot of possibilities, and should have been stated originally.

Sounds good on the 8's in the doors as many have already recommended. You'll have to really work at getting the door solid - dampened, solid, fully separated front/rear waves. Dont overlook Hybrid Audio. You gotta check out this link for a 8"/tweet 2-way.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/51708-500-hp-bmw-m3-goes-hybrid-audio.html

Enough talking, start installing!


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

From my experience, if you can make the Dynaudio mw182's fit in the doors, and put about 200 watts each on them, after full dealing with resonance in the door, you will be very happy. The dyns play down to 40 hz with NO problem as long as you have clean power. Not much music below that. Many people can attest to running them by themselves and having people ask "where's the sub?". I only added a sub so I can adjust the sub output up and down to compensate for poorly recorded music that has little bass. For well recorded music with good low end, I turn the sub WAAAY down.


----------



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

I appreciate all your responses it seems like maybe I should think about getting a small box made maybe .8 cu ft and running the 12" in it's minimum enclose with polyfill. Do you think that would be good enough for that or should I just go .6 and run the 10?


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Where do you plan on putting said 12" sub?


----------



## ron82nd (May 17, 2009)

I planed on putting it in the trunk but have also thought of running it behind the headrests with it loading off the parcell shelf.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

isnt the gas tank behind the sink. thats how mine was. i manage to crap a 12 inch jl into my old miata. barely thjo


----------

